# What do you look for



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you guys look for when you are scouting areas out for coyotes. I am trying to get into this predator hunting thing. But every time I go scouting I can't seem to figure things out and I don't know what to look for. So what do you guys look for when scouting out places that might have coyotes? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Well there really is a number of things but Coyotes are almost everywhere there are populations of game, it really is amazing the places they are.

When there is snow on the ground one of the best things to do is look for tracks, just get out and about and you will find tracks, many times traveling down points of least resistance Ie, roads, trails, ice in the winter, stuff like that. 

I also keep an eye out for them constantly in my travel, during big game seasons, driving down the road, etc. Many times I see them in the early mornings mousing in fields or traveling fence lines.

Many times I will also hear them, maybe Hiking around or at camp, etc. Especially in the mornings and when its dark out.

Another thing is look for magpies/eagles/crows sitting on a carcass. I will especially look for tracks around these points. You may also come across dens in many areas and usually there will be a well traveled trail/freshly dug dirt, pieces of carcass/bones around letting you know they are in fact getting used.

I do know a lot of guys that do well just hunting places that "look" like they will hold dogs, I guess a lot of that just comes with experience, etc. 

Also try and hit up locals, Farmers etc as they usually spot them or know where they are hanging out.

Good Luck-


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

We look for rolling hills. If you can get up high, hide the truck or wheeler, and not allow a dog to sneak in behind you-basic set up layouts. After that its wind and luck.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking for signs of rabbit is often a good indicator if an area is good for coyotes. Areas that have a lot of roadkill deer can also be productive, especially in winter.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I look for people. If they are around or have been recently, then I go elsewhere. You get away from every Tom and Harry that ventures out into the woods blowing all kinds of calls or playing the new fangled electronic calls and you're not going to have success. 

There are a few tricks to get the wiley ones but I'm not telling.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

When i go out "scouting for coyotes" i look for a few things:
first being a food source(deer, antelope, sheep, rabbits, cows or even some plants or berrys). second i like to cruise the roads looking for scat. They will mark up the roads with scat if they're in the area. third, is tracks and obivious sign like dens, fresh kills, or even glass for dogs. And lastly, i like to use a locator call at night and mark where i hear the coyotes so i can go back at dawn. Take it for what it is but i hope this helps out abit.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

all advise greatly appreciated Iv been trying this dog hunting for a long time Boght every thing mouth calls e calls movies talked to everyone trying to lurn every thing I can no one I know is in to this so Iv spent years learning by trial and error now and then I can get one to come in with my mouth calls but it frustrating to spend so much time not seeing one and this e caller thing WTF you would think that a e caller would make it easy HAHAHA


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, I am going to try and get out one of these next weekends and put all this advice to good use.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hello everybody!!*



lskdisslia said:


> Hello everybody!!
> I am the Manager of a Derivative Operations team working in London for a CFD/Spreadbetting firm.
> I've been in the financial industry since leaving college so have built up a good knowledge - but always looking to expand!


Well hello, I'm a *Moderator* on an outdoor forum. Can I call you "Diss"? Diss, would it be safe to say you're not a varmint hunter?

You've come to the right place to expand your knowledge. We have over 3,800 members, 2,137 of which know everything. And my job is to make your stay here, though it may be brief, enjoyable.

I've been in the metal trades industry since leaving college (geeze, that college was the toughest two weeks of my life) and really don't care to expand my knowledge any further; my head just can't take any more expansion.

In closing, we at the Utah Wildlife Network would like to express our deep appreciation for not using cusswords, or the term "Utard", on your first post.

ah........wasn't the name of this post "*What do you look for*"?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you're posting from Xian China. Road trip huh? Long way from London, man I know how that is Diss.

Will you be able to make the UWN ice fishing derby on January 29th?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, you crack me up!


----------

